# 10 Feng Shui Tips For the Martial Artists



## Hapkid0ist (Dec 1, 2006)

> The West is presently experiencing an exploding interest in feng shui (pronounced fung shway).  Often described as the Chinese art of placement, it is more correctly the art of alignment. Like acupuncture, which seeks to correct physical problems by unblocking the flow of energy through the body, feng shui seeks to correct problems caused by blocked energy in a space. Below are ten tips that address some of the specific needs of martial arts studios.



Full article.


----------



## achilles95 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for that, interesting stuff.


----------

